# Salary expectation for HK



## leebok

I am possibly moving to HK from the UK and would like to have an idea of what salary I can request? I did read a thread on this website which says the avergae IT job in HK is USD$52k which does not sound like much.

If anyone can shed some light on what a FIX implementation/support analyst with 10 years experience in FIX and Banking could demand I would be grateful.


----------

